# DIY folding windshield



## ckr74 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thought I would share my windshield pics. This will come in handy when it's cold and crappie fishing. I wanted it to fold down so it would be easy to cover it up with the tarp. I made my own heater to bend it.


----------



## HANGEYE (Jun 23, 2013)

Very nice work. It looks like it was factory made.


----------



## MLV (Jun 23, 2013)

Very nice!

I'd love to know how you did it, where you got the tinted material, heater build to form, etc....

Just picked up a mid '90's Grumman 14' Deep V Fishing and I am going to attempt a DIY console, if I can find a cool plan. I definitely want to do a windshield of my own as well.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 24, 2013)

Slick!


----------



## Colbyt (Jun 24, 2013)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing the images.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jun 24, 2013)

Yup that looks professional, good job. what did you use for a mold or form and heater?


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 24, 2013)

That's awesome! That would be nice on my boat


----------



## overboard (Jun 24, 2013)

Good job! Very practical.


----------



## ckr74 (Jun 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320065#p320065 said:


> johnnybassboat » Yesterday, 19:11[/url]"]Yup that looks professional, good job. what did you use for a mold or form and heater?



If you look at it close, it's just a "U" shape channel with an angle cut on the bottom flanges. I kind of wish I had used the heat gun instead of the flat bed heater to bend it. The heat gun gives more of a radius bend. Look on YouTube on how to bend acrylic. There's all kinds of different style heaters. I didn't use a form but just marked it out similar to bending sheetmetal. Of course the "stretch" is different. You can find vendors for clear or tinted acrylic on the internet. If you can find an old piece to practice on it will help. I made one that was clear and one that was tinted both are around 1/4 thick.


----------



## wihil (Jun 26, 2013)

Sweet! =D> =D> Looks awesome!


----------

